# Game #25 (12/20): Dallas Mavericks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Dallas Mavericks (18-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (13-11) 

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Tuesday, December 20th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Terry A. Griffin J. Howard D. Nowitzki E. Dampier 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton

Dallas Mavericks





























Darrell Armstrong
DeSagana Diop
Devin Harris
Keith Van Horn

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Mavericks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.3</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 26.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 9.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jason Terry 3.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Jason Terry/Josh Howard 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>DeSagana Diop 2.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .491</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Rawle Marshall 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .388</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Josh Howard .455</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki .881</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>14-9</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-11</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>13-11</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>10-15</td><td>6.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>19-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>15-8</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>12-10</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>18-6</td><td>1.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>14-9</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Phoenix Suns</td><td>14-9</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>14-11</td><td>5.5</td><tr align=center><td>8. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>13-11</td><td>6.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>12-13</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Seattle Supersonics</td><td>11-12</td><td>7.5</td></table>

Mavs getting physical with opponents
11:40 PM CST on Monday, December 19, 2005
By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News










The Mavericks have outrebounded nine of their last 10 opponents. They won eight of those games.

Coincidence? Avery Johnson doesn't think so. And neither do his players.

Unlike a lot of statistics that can be twisted to work for or against you, rebounding usually is a trusty reflection of how physical, active and aggressive a team is. The Mavs have won the rebounding game 16 times, lost it seven times and tied with their opponent once – remarkably close to their 18-6 record. 

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_"I kind of relaxed a bit and he saw me relax and got a step on me and then had a clear path to the basket. I thought he was going to try to use up a little bit more of the clock so I relaxed and as soon as I relaxed I think he read me getting out of my stance and took off. Next time I will stay in my stance the whole time. My fault."_
 - 12/20: Devean George on McGrady Game Winning Layup

Mavericks Forum Game Thread
</center>

Yea now when you get the time, delete the other one.. I had a real pretty preview too.. Oh well.. :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Marquis Daniels killed us last game. Is he hurt?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Lakers always seem to beat the Mavs, even though they've been better recently. Especially Kobe. 

This would be a nice win.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

EHL said:


> The Lakers always seem to beat the Mavs, even though they've been better recently. Especially Kobe.
> 
> *This would be a nice win*.


If we win


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

a must win fo sho


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im not to sure about this one guys, But hopefully we can pull off a win.


----------



## Window Shopper (Dec 20, 2005)

I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like <font color="red">_(You made your point. No need to single out fellow posters) _</font>are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks. 

Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.

Maybe if the fans had a little more faith and confidence then the players would, too.

Then, and only then, can the Lakers become a title contender again.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...


Good post my man! Repped!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...


I think I like this new guy! :banana: 

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...


 
Speak the truth......:cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...


 :headbang: Word!!

Im predicting Lakers win by 10.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

they beat 'em once...they'll beat 'em again!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...




:boohoo:


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Window Shopper said:


> I hate how negative Laker fans always are when we play the Mavs. We treat them like teams should be treating us. Posts like *edit* are always said yet Lakers always play good against the Mavericks.
> 
> Maybe you guys haven't noticed, but people consider our last year and this year some of the worst years in Laker history, no? Out of those two years we've played the Mavericks four times. We've won three out of those four, always away. The only game we lost was at home and that game we lost by 2 points. That was the one-handed left handed buzzer beater three game.
> 
> ...


I didnt realize this board influences the Lakers so much. If only we had beleived in them last year, we couldve been the champs! DAMN


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers will comeback from a tough loss only to kick maverick's *** one more time

Lakers win :biggrin: 
GO LAKERS!!!!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe comes out of the game hot. Has 8 pts and if perfect from the field right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Diop entering the game should be a free pass to let Bynum play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe = Sick 

:clap:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe is playing amazing, but what is Sasha doing coming into the game and fouling people?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers lead by 7 after 1. 
Kobe 15 points 5 boards 7/8 FG's
Dirk with 10 points.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom is no-factor so far.. 0-assists, 2-boards. I guess he is allergic to ball today


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe has 29 pts with 4 min to go in the 1ST HALF!! :jawdrop:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe is really sick man.. 29 with 3 mins left in 2nd qtr... :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Simply amazing performance by Kobe.. WOW!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Damn! I'm not getting this game on TV.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

32 pts for Kobe!!! OMFG!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe sucks, we should have kept Shaq.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

why is Kobe out of the game? did he get hurt?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Only problem I have with this.. They are up only 8 and the rest of the team must be too amazed at Kobe's brilliance tonight..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> why is Kobe out of the game? did he get hurt?


Probably to get other members of the team to try and score.. I would hope.. If not then it's gonna be a long 2nd half..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Hes out cuz i think Phil is trying to work the rest of the team into the game. Hes got 32 but the Lakers are only up by 8. Lamar needs to get moe agressive!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe sucks, we should have kept Shaq.


:rofl:


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Half time

Lakers 53
Mavs 44

Kwame starting to play ok on d
amazing game so far from kobe...methinks he will make the 50
no real scoring impact from anyone but kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dang.. Kobe misses a three at the halftime buzzer.. That was close.. 

Sick.. Very sick game by Kobe at halftime.. 

Lakers 53 - Dallas 44

Kobe: 32 pts (11/18 FG, 8/9 FT), 5 boards

Only problem I have with this.. They are up only 9 (wait that's good considering nobody is really stepping up besides Kobe..) and the rest of the team must be too amazed at Kobe's brilliance tonight.. Phil sat Kobe the final 2 minutes (except the last shot) of the half to see if Lamar and the rest could try and get scoring.. Lamar had a 'decent' minute or so.. 

With all that said.. Only a 9 pt game.. That's sad..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is really on tonight. However, if history repeats itself, he'll shoot too much in the second half, he won't have it going as much and the rest of the team will get out of whack on offense.

Still good to see us winning by nine at the half.

And boy, has Smush Parker's game fallen off recently. It looks like he isn't playing with as much confidence on the floor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey check this out.. Lakers are a killer 63% from the FT line (12/19, Kobe 8/9).. :hurl:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd love to see Kobe use his hot hand as a decoy in the 2nd half to set up teammates for easy buckets.
But then again, I'd also like to see him get a new career high.

Whatever brings the W though, great 1st half.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

let`s keep it up, i hope we dont let defense melt down like last game, especially Mavs are better than rockets


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God I hope Kobe doesnt go 2 of 13 in the third quarter after that amazing first half.... 

EASE into the second half Kobe.. Ease into it.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> God I hope Kobe doesnt go 2 of 13 in the third quarter after that amazing first half....
> 
> EASE into the second half Kobe.. Ease into it.


Unfortunately, I know exactly what you are getting at....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah yeah Dirk sit now, many tech Fts as possible!!yeah yeah


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL another Tech!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

17 point lead. this is too much


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Watch them blow the big lead :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe sizzzzzling.. 44 with 6:20 to go in the 3rd


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Keep it rolling Lakeshow. No meltdowns. Kobe trying for 50 through three quarters again.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:allhail: 

KOBE!


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

50 points for Kobe with 3:26 remaining in the 3rd ... Phil will probably bench him for the 4th quarter though since we have such a huge lead :dead:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man! This sucks! Kobe always gets screwed! he could conceivably drop 70 tonight, but he will likely sit out for most of the 4th quarter! (just like his career high 56, in which he sat out the WHOLE 4th)

Oh yeah, and good game Lakers!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

I Hope he sits out the 4th if we're up by 20+ still.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Teardrop :clap:

NBA Season High with LeBron!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe makes the 1st.. 53.. NBA Season high..

2nd good.. Make that 54... 

Up by 29..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

no matter what Kobe will score 60 tonite


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe fouled again.. Shooting 2 more :rofl:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, i wanna see a 70-spot!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

55.. 

56..

TIED CAREER BEST with 1:02 left


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> no matter what Kobe will score 60 tonite


He may sit out the entire 4th quarter.... :curse:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I love the fact that KObe is getting to the line.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

:cannibal: Kobe ate Mavs alive :allhail:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BANG BANG.. JUMPER

AND ONE!!!!!!!!!!!

58 adds the FT.. 59

This is amazing!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Career High!!!!! Yeah!!!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL come on 60pts in 3 qts


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Kooobbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Kobe 62 - Dallas 60 

:jawdrop:


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> End 3rd: Kobe 62 - Dallas 60
> 
> :jawdrop:


 :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bang that chest Mamba!!!!! Hes singlehandedly outscored the ENTIRE DALLAS MAVERICKS TEAM!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Dont let Kobe sit, please Phil!! Let him score at least 80!!ok at least 75


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

do you think he is a legit MVP contender?

I sure do.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

he has 62???? holy ****.. please dont bench him phil!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He aint gonna play much more or else he'd break the scoring record of 71 :sigh: 
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG!!


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

what scoring record is that again? I remember T-Mac setting it but I dont remember what it was for.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

woooo that means he trumped shaqs career high. sweet


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn kobe 62 Mavs 64, let him in Phil!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

is he playing right now?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

That was INCREDIBLE.
Now, I hope the Mavs make a run so Kobe plays again.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Itd be funny if Kobe came out on the floor with 6 minutes left to aim for 70. Okay, that sounds good, but n/m, Id rather have him sit out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LARON PULLS A KOBE REVERSE.. NICE :laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

well at least he had 62... but it sucks that phil is so stingy with him..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

naw hes done for the game..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laron Profit kobesk


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Our fans at Staples Center should call Phil to let Kobe in..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its only a 30 point lead.. Were getting desperate.. Put Kobe in....!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My good friend is at the game. He started an MVP chant :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe sure did put on a show for us tonight. 

We just smashed an 18-6 team. If we ever find some consistency, look out.. And I realize that the bulk of tonight's success is on Kobe's shoulders, but you do have to give some cred to the defense. We are vastly improved in that area from last season.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I hear them call Kobe..KOBEEEEE


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

they should start a "put kobe in" chant.

i cant believe i didnt see this game... im in houston and its not playing


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

It is just a crying shame that "the unwritten rules" prevent Kobe from playing in the 4th, and deny him the chance to set an NBA record. Odom is in there, he's a starter....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum coming in for some much needed pT.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Profit just got hurt. Aren't you glad that Kobe was benched now?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well yes of course I am but I'm sad Laron got hurt.. Wish this game could just end now.. Hopefully he'll be fine :gopray:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum!!


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

OMG KOBE!!! Damn my jaw literally dropped when I went to ESPN.com and checked out the top performers tonight and saw that 62 points. In 3 quarters my god...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Larons ok.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

i hope kobe gets 70


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Have you guys checked out the General Forum!?!? Somehow the Haters still manage to criticize, even after tonight's performance! It is really quite amazing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Have you guys checked out the General Forum!?!? Somehow the Haters still manage to criticize, even after tonight's performance! It is really quite amazing.


 :laugh:

You need to bust out the yoda pic and quote on these looneys. Just unbelievable that Kobe is being criticized for this performance. Especially when we're beating the **** out of a legit contender.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Have you guys checked out the General Forum!?!? Somehow the Haters still manage to criticize, even after tonight's performance! It is really quite amazing.


Really it's not all that surprising that they cant just enjoy one night of Kobe greatness..


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

:mob: :djparty: :allhail: 

thats one way to put the houston game behind...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy crap.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Anybody hear anything on Laron.. While I enjoyed Kobe's night let's not forget Laron played good tonight too.. Hope he's fine :gopray:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone see that Phil asked at the 9 minute time out if Kobe wanted to go back in, and kobe said whatever you think is best, and Phil responded we are up by 30 points and kobe then said yeah, your right...

Is that not a mature thing to say? You know with his heart and passion he was dying to go back out int he fourth and set a new record.. He had the chance, but said no.

That makes this even more respectible...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont care what you say if you find a way to rip Kobe for no assists this game then you dont enjoy a special night by anyone.. That was marvelous and I'm glad to have been watching.. The Lakers are still on a roll after the disappointing loss against Houston.. They slaughtered Dallas tonight.. 112-90 is a little closer than what it was really. Kobe sat out the whole fourth.. What's even better is this contributed to that only thing that matters.. a WIN!!!!!!!!! (Yea, check that the Lakers are 14-11 and only 1.5 back of the Clippers, who were red hot, and the yes, get this, Suns have moved into the 1st place tie with them)

*Kobe Goes Off!!!!!*










LOS ANGELES (AP) -- Kobe Bryant was at his incredible best Tuesday night, scoring a career-high 62 points in just three quarters to lead the Los Angeles Lakers over the Dallas Mavericks 112-90.

The 27-year-old Bryant, who brought a 31.3-point average into the game, shot 18-of-31, including 4-of-10 from 3-point range, and made 22 of 25 foul shots while playing only 33 minutes.

Bryant scored 15 points in the first quarter, 17 in the second, and a franchise-record 30 in the third before taking a seat for good with the Lakers leading 95-61.

The previous Lakers record for points in a quarter was 24 shared by Bryant and Hall of Famers Jerry West and Elgin Baylor.

The NBA record for points in a quarter is 33 by George Gervin for San Antonio in 1978. Denver's David Thompson scored 32 in a quarter that same season, and Wilt Chamberlain scored 31 in a quarter for Philadelphia in 1962, when he set the single-game NBA record with 100 points. 

[More in URL]

*BOX SCORE*
<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Cook 16 1-1 0-0 0-0 0 2 1 0 0 1 6 2 
Odom 33 2-5 1-1 2-4 0 8 3 1 1 2 2 7 
Mihm 24 3-5 0-0 3-5 0 8 2 2 0 1 4 9 
Parker 29 2-7 1-3 2-6 0 0 2 3 2 0 2 7 
*Bryant 33 18-31 4-10 22-25 3 8 0 2 3 0 3 62*
Profit 14 3-5 0-1 2-2 0 2 0 2 0 0 3 8 
Brown 15 0-2 0-0 1-4 1 4 2 1 0 2 0 1 
Walton 21 3-4 0-0 0-0 1 4 5 2 0 0 3 6 
Vujacic 15 1-5 0-1 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 2 2 
Bynum 4 1-2 0-0 0-0 1 1 0 2 0 0 1 2 
Green 4 1-3 0-1 2-2 0 0 0 2 1 0 0 4 
George 25 1-2 0-1 0-0 0 5 4 1 1 1 3 2 
Totals 233 36-72 6-18 34-48 6 43 19 18 8 7 29 112 
Percentages: .500 .333 .708 Team Rebounds: 19
</pre>


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

over in the "NBA General" forum, there is a thread on Kobe's game. People are admitting he is a great player, but hatin on him just cause he has no assists. I gaurentee that if DWade has 60 some points and no points they would say the same thing were sayin about Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

_THERE WAS BLOOD, IT WAS MANY COLORS, FOR 32 MINUTES THERE WAS SO MUCH BLOOD, ONE COULD NOT SEE, THEN WHEN THE BODIES HAD BEEN CLEARED, AND THE STENCH OF CORPSE HAD GONE, WE FORTUNATE FEW, WHO APPRCIATE THIS MAN AND THIS TEAM FOR WHAT THEY ARE, WERE GIVEN A SENSE OF PRIDE NOT FELT IN L.A FOR SOME TIME._


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> over in the "NBA General" forum, there is a thread on Kobe's game. People are admitting he is a great player, but hatin on him just cause he has no assists. I gaurentee that if DWade has 60 some points and no points they would say the same thing were sayin about Kobe.



those people are unbelievable, he scored 62 points in 32 ****ing minutes, Thats one of the greatest things ever done.


IF WADE EVER DOES THIS OR BETTERS THIS, I WILL GET A SEX CHANGE.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Greatest game I've seen in many, many years. He actually played good D too. Wow.

Most important thing; Lakers are 14-11 and on a roll the last 2-3 weeks. Keep it up!


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

Goodness gracious me.

Kobe Bryant outscored the entire Dallas team for 3 quarters.

Not even Jordan himself could have done that.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

no he was too busy passing to scotty pippen who averaged 19.3ppg in the years they won the championships (8684/448), and i think you'll find that shaq had more of an impact on kobes career, than pippen had on mj's, shaq shot a career high %age last season, so i dont think u can say shaqs individual success was created by kobe

in the game jordan scored 69 he shot 23/37, 62% which is higher than kobes 58% , jordan shot 21 of 23 from the free throw line 91.3%, kobe shot 22 of 25, 88%

oh and most importantly, maybe that 69 didn't come in 32, minutes, infact it took overtime, but id like to see kobe do it against stockton and malone in their prime like MJ did


----------



## dark chaos (Sep 6, 2005)

Kobe's 62 POINTS, AND WHAT. Scored 62 points in 3 quarters, he would have 69 or more, if he played the entire game. he didn't. GO KOBE! :cheers:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This was a pretty one sided game. Did anyone see the shot of Mark Cuban? That look made me LOL!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Yeah, Cuban was just a little upset. 

Aside from #8's performance, it was a great defensive effort by the entire team all night.

Too bad for Laron. And from what i know, the team does not have a roster spot just because a guy is hurt. He is still a member of the team, taking up one of the 15 spots. The Lakers will have to waive someone, make a 2 for 1 type trade or trade for a pick to open up another spot.

*From the OC REGISTER:

LOS ANGELES – The wish to come true for Corey O'Rane-Ealy, a 6-year-old battling kidney cancer, was meeting Kobe Bryant.

There was more than a meeting Tuesday night at Staples Center. There was a date with destiny.

Bryant scored a career-high 62 points, sat out the fourth quarter of the Lakers' 112-90 victory over the Dallas Mavericks, then hugged young Corey afterward as had been arranged by the Make-A-Wish Foundation.*


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ladies & Gentlemen, to those who saw the game, you just witnessed history in the making. According to NBA.com 

"Bryant scored a phenomenal 62 points - *the most in the NBA in 11 years * - to propel the Los Angeles Lakers to a 112-90 rout of the Mavericks."

I'm glad i was there in front of my TV to witness it ! :clap:

BTW..this is a great way to start off a road trip...especially against the HEAT on xmas day! woot!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

man i wish he played the fourth sooo bad.. imagine if he had another 30 point quarter like the 3rd and scored 92!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from LakersPlayoffBound @ LG:

Lakers/Mavericks First Half Video ( 91.9MB, 3 min 0 secs )
http://rapidshare.de/files/9561517/LAL_DAL_122005_1stHalf.mpg.html

Lakers/Mavericks Second Half Video ( 87.6MB, 2 min 51 secs )
http://rapidshare.de/files/9564633/LAL_DAL_122005_2ndHalf.mpg.html

If you have problems with video and/or audio playback, try this codec package... 
http://www.vidlizard.com/mpeg2-decoder.html[/quote]


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

......


> Baylor...Chamberlain...West...Kobe!
> By Darren Misener
> 
> It was more like Kobe Wan Kenobe out there on Tuesday night.
> ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Good post Sean!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Wow.. Good post Sean!


found it at nba.com


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Sean said:


> ......


I'd love to see Kobe at the top of that list someday.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If you live in the LA area, they are showing the game again on FSN right now.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

GO KOBE, the game was SO awesome, i watched yesterday and again today!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

here is cuban


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sean said:


> here is cuban


Hey!! Thats not me!! :wink:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> here is cuban



awww did marky get his feelings hurt?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm I couldnt seem to find B34C's Pacific watch thread....Anyways, Clippers and Warriors both with a loss tonight, Nothing but good news for the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Pacific W L* 
Phoenix 15 9 
LA Clippers 15 10
LA Lakers 14 11
Golden State 14 12 
Sacramento 10 15

1.5 GB. I'd say we're in pretty good shape right now.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *Pacific W L*
> Phoenix 15 9
> LA Clippers 15 10
> LA Lakers 14 11
> ...



Wow I bet no one expected this out of us.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bahaha, how's that possible. This team really isn't that great. Credit Jackson's coaching and Kobe playing out of his mind.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

naibsel said:


> in the game jordan scored 69 he shot 23/37, 62% which is higher than kobes 58% , jordan shot 21 of 23 from the free throw line 91.3%, kobe shot 22 of 25, 88%
> 
> oh and most importantly, maybe that 69 didn't come in 32, minutes, infact it took overtime, but id like to see kobe do it against stockton and malone in their prime like MJ did


Wow, you really suck at this do you? First off Jordan did not score his 69 against the JAzz it was mostly on Craig Ehlo of the Cleveland Cavaliers...yes CRAIG EHLO! If KObe played the same game that Jordan did and Ehlo was guarding Kobe he probably had 75 pts at the end of 3rd. And what does Malone and Stockton had to do with this? Karl in his prime will have a hard time guarding a smaller and quicker Kobe Bryant and Kobe's height advantage against Stockton is a no brainer.


----------



## Window Shopper (Dec 20, 2005)

> I didnt realize this board influences the Lakers so much. If only we had beleived in them last year, we couldve been the champs! DAMN


This board represents Laker Fans.

Great win for us, just as I predicted. This should move us significantly higher in the division.

I just hope we can keep up our winning ways until Christmas, which isn't too far now. That should be a great game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Found this interesting tidbit about Kobe's assists.

_I have the game on TiVo. In the first quarter, *Kobe gave up the rock FOUR times*. His first bucket was on a Smush miss (one of eight total rebounds, this one in the first 15 seconds of the game). Here is the rest of the breakdown:_

1. Offensive Rebound of Smush miss, put-back 15 footer.
2. Kobe lay-up, miss.
3. Kobe 20 footer, make.
4. Smush missed lay-up, foul.
5. Smush steal, Kobe fast break lay-up.
6. Kobe passes the ball, swung around to Smush, Smush turns it over in key.
7. Kobe passes the ball, swung around to Mihm, Mihm misses 5-foot hook in the paint.
8. Kobe brings ball up the court; walks to FT line UNGUARDED, drains 15 footer.
9. Kobe gives ball to LO in back court, doesn't touch ball if half-court set, LO drains 3-pointer from top.
10. Time-out, Dallas.
11. Cook, 20-footer from right side.
12. Smush throws ball out of bounds.
*** Dirk is starting to heat up, and Mavs are closing the gap.
13. LO misses lay-up. Kobe board, uncontested 13-footer in the key ('nother board).
*** Kobe 10, Dal 11.
14. LO steal, pass to Smush on flight path to hole, fouled, misses BOTH FTs.
15. Mihm fouled in key.
16. Kobe is the 5th Laker to touch the rock, burns Dallas on the exact same reverse behind-the-backboard lay-up he did in the last game. Only 8 seconds left on the shot clock.
*** Kobe 12, Dal 13.
*** Dirk REALLY heating up.
17. Mihm misses lay-up.
*** Dirk dunks, Lakers timeout, only up 2.
18. Kobe burns Daniels (single coverage!), hits lay-up, fouled by Diop. Drains FT.
*** Kobe 15, Dal 17
19. George, not in offense, clanks 3-point attempt.
20. George, in offense, drains 20-footer.
21. Kobe does not touch the ball, George and Kwame combine to turn the ball over out-of-bounds.
22. Kwame fouled gettin rebound. 1 of 2 from line.
*** Kobe sits. Kobe 15, Dal 18.
23. Profit missed 20-footer.

By my count, it was clear that for the whole first quarter, the rest of the Lakers just didn't come to play, with the possible exception of George. Kobe passed the ball away FOUR times, only once did the Lakers score. That's only 25% by my count. Besides, two of his shots were unguarded, one on a fast break, and one on single coverage. That's just taking what Dallas was giving him. You don't beat Dallas shooting 25%. He HAD to take over.

Remember the 40-point binge he was on? Do you know that he is the ONLY player on that list he was passing up who had a winning record on their 40-point streak? He’s also the only player with a winning record on the 35-plus streak, and the 30-plus streak as well (I think, not sure about that one). Ask AI, or T-Mac or Jordan. When Kobe scores, the Lakers win. I believe he’s the only player with a winning lifetime record for 40-plus games (among players with a significant number of them). How selfish are you really if you are making your team win?

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2005/12/extra_extra_122_3.html#comments


----------

